# Canfield, OH shows?



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Anybody going to these? I've already entered, and NOW I have to figure out how to get there for two days, since my husband is going to have the care for Fri/Sat (I'm only showing Thurs-Sat)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't ever go to the Canfield shows, it is always either hot or raining (we get updates at Salem), and the rings are so far apart you need a golf cart to get around there. They even have golf cart rentals and golf cart fun competitions. I would rather go to Salem even though the rings are small, as it is indoors. I am also part of James River Kennel Club so I kind of have to go there. Canfield also parks RVs far away from the rings, at least that is what I have heard. It is basically park by breed since the rings are so far apart. 

If I ever had enough clients that want me to go to that show, and paid for it, I might consider it but till then I am sticking to Salem. 

Who did you enter?


----------

